# Unseriöser Onlineshop "Smartyfone.de"?



## Mapalupa (15 November 2013)

Ich habe vor kurzem ein Smartphone über den Internetshop smartyfone.de bestellt. Dieser Shop wirkt auf dem ersten Blick seriös - der Schein trügt. Obwohl die Internetseiten zunächst einen soliden Eindruck machen, habe ich leider eine schlechte Erfahrung machen müssen. Zunächst läuft alles ganz normal: man erhält per Mail eine Bestätigung, dass die Bestellung eingegangen ist, dann wird man informiert, dass die Ware versendet wurde etc. etc. Nach der Mitteilung, dass der Bestellstatus auf "Sendung in Zustellung" geändert wurde und die Ware nunmehr in ca. 3-4 zugestellt wird - kommt nichts mehr, die Ware leider auch nicht. Auf E-Mail-Nachfragen über den Verbleib der Ware erhält man keine Antwort. Die Telefon-Nr. der Smartyfone e.K. in Ettlingen ist dauerbesetzt. Telefonische Reklamation also nicht möglich.

Mein Bestellwert war nicht so hoch. Es ist zu verschmerzen, aber dennoch ärgerlich. Ich werde jedenfalls nie wieder über diesen Onlineshop bestellen.

In einem anderen Forum hat die Firma RatePay GmbH darauf hingewiesen, dass sie keine geschäftliche Beziehungen zu dem Unternehmen Smartyfone pflegt, obwohl auf der Internetseite von Smartyfone die Zahlungsmöglichekeit "RatePay" mit dem Logo von RatePay angegeben wird.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2013)

Mapalupa schrieb:


> ...vor kurzem ein Smartphone über den Internetshop smartyfone.de bestellt....


Jetzt warte halt erst mal ab,  du hast bei einem Händler in Thailand bestellt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2013)

Dabei hättest Du Dein Smartphone direkt abholen können:


> Gerne können Sie Ihre bestellten Artikel persönlich in einem unserer Läden in Bangkok oder Pattaya zu den üblichen Öffnungszeiten abholen. Dabei fallen keine Versandkosten an.


Spannend finde ich auch das:
http://de.reclabox.com/beschwerde/6...auskasse-bezahlt-jedoch-noch-nichts-geliefert



> Habe eine E-Mail bekommen in der steht dass das Geld zurücküberwiesen wurde da meine Bestellung als "nicht zustellbar" bei ihnen wieder eingegangen sei.


a.a.O.


> Alle Artikel werden von uns in unser Auslieferungslager nach England versendet und anschließend wird die Sendung weiter zu Ihrer Zustellanschrift versendet. Dadurch ist dies eine "innergemeinschaftliche Beförderung" und frei von Zahlung jeglicher Gebühren oder Zoll, wenn Ihre Zustellanschrift in einem Mitgliedsstaat der EU liegt.


Ich finde den Laden übrigens nicht, aber ich kenne das Einkaufszentrum, bei irgendeiner Recherche bin ich mal dort gelandet
http://www.mbk-center.co.th/en/floorplan/

f.t.r.


> Smartyfone E-business Co., Ltd
> (hier bezeichnet als smartyfone.de)
> Firmenanschrift in Thailand
> 444 Phaya Thai Rd MBK
> ...


----------



## ATK (19 November 2013)

*Smartyfone.de* ist meiner Meinung nach absolut unseriös. Was Mapalupa beschreibt, ist uns auch passiert - und nicht nur uns - schaut mal unter reclabox.com. Jeden Tag kommen neue Einträge hinzu. Auch wir haben unseren Fall dort geschildert - Bestellung gegen Vorkasse (es wird mit 5% Rabatt bei Vorkasse gelockt, vorher wird eine sichere Zahlungsart vorgegaukelt, die dann nicht funktioniert) - Statusmeldungen bis zur Versandmeldung täglich und dann - Schweigen im Walde, keine Reaktion auf Mails, falsche Telefonnummern usw. - und vor allem: keine Lieferung der Ware! Offenbar verdient sich da jemand an der Gutgläubigkeit der Leute (ja, auch wir waren da zu naiv) eine goldene Nase. Erstaunlich ist, wie hoch in Google das Ranking ist, man stößt quasi sofort auf die Seite, wenn man nach günstigen Smartphones sucht. Hoffentlich sorgen die Forumsbeiträge der Geschädigten wenigstens dafür, dass die Warnungen höher gerankt werden als die Werbung von smartyfone ...


----------



## Heiko (19 November 2013)

http://www.smartyfone.de/impressum

Leute, wenn ein Onlineshop nicht mal in der Lage ist, ein ordentliches Impressum zu machen, dann sollte man eh die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 November 2013)

ATK schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sorgen die Forumsbeiträge der Geschädigten wenigstens dafür, dass die Warnungen höher gerankt werden als die Werbung von smartyfone ...


Sieht doch schon gut aus...



In der Rubrik "Bilder zu smartyfone" muss man allerdings ein Kenner der Szene sein, um die Warnung zu erkennen.


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2013)

Dort bekommt der Begriff "Virus" ein Gesicht!


----------



## Antiscammer (24 November 2013)

Bei denic.de erfährt man in der Domain-Whois-Suche den verantwortlichen Besitzer der Domain "smartyfone.de". Der sitzt keineswegs in Thailand, sondern in Ettlingen. 

Eine Firma "Smartyfone e.K.", wie im Impressum angegeben, ist vermutlich in Deutschland nirgends eingetragen. Jedenfalls ist im Unternehmensregister online (unternehmensregister.de) nichts zu finden.

Da auch keine Umsatzsteuer-Id im Impressum angegeben wird, ist nicht nur eine Betrugsstraftat zu vermuten, sondern auch Steuerstraftaten (Geldwäsche, Steuerhinterziehung). Das Geld geht sicher nicht nach Thailand. Aber das kann das Finanzamt in Karlsruhe feststellen. Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Karlsruhe wegen gewerbsmäßigem Betrugs sowie des Verdachts auf Steuerstraftaten erstatten. Und zwar gegen den Herrn, der von der DENIC als Domaininhaber genannt wird. Als Domaininhaber ist er verantwortlich für die Webseite und kann sich nicht auf eine thailändische Kasperfirma herausreden.


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2013)

Deine .de-Domain kann man nicht als Thai registrieren, deshalb womöglich die deutsche Serviceadresse in Ettlingen

http://www.smartyfone.de/ueber-uns


> Smartyfone E-business Co., Ltd ist ein in Bangkok ansässiges Unternehmen, das im internationalen E-Commerce tätig ist und Produkte ins Ausland verkauft.
> 
> Wir haben mehrere Geschäftsplattformen in Deutschland. Aber auch Italien, Portugal, Spanien, Frankreich oder Polen sind Teil unseres Marktes. Aktuell bauen wir unsere Netzwerke weiter aus, um auch in Russland und Brasilien zu Online-Geschäfte zu betreiben.
> 
> ...





Antiscammer schrieb:


> Besitzer der Domain "smartyfone.de". Der sitzt keineswegs in Thailand, sondern in Ettlingen.


Die Adresse ist jedenfalls von verschiedenen Unternehmen besetzt. Ob aber der 29jährige dort tatsächlich residiert, würde ich eher bezweifeln. Man kann aber sicher dort nachschaun, wenn mans genau wissen will.

..will damit sagen, wer bei einem Onlineshop mit thailändischer Adresse bestellt, muss u. U. auch davon ausgehen, dass er es mit nichtdeutschen Geschäftlmachern zu tun hat. Die Erfahrung bei änlichen Shops lehrt einem gut und gerne auch bei verdächtigen Shops den Ball flach zu halten, wie dieses Beispiel gezeigt hatte: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2013)

Ich kenne kein Handelsregister in Thailand, aber mit den angegebenen Informationen findet man dort keine Firma, nur dieses rätselhafte "Zentrum". Man findet auch sonst (außer dem hier schon genannten/verlinkten Zeugs) quasi nichts zu der Firma, nur diesen shop bei hood.de
http://www.hood.de/shops/0/lifestyle-genuss-beauty.htm

--
edit: ist nur noch im cache


> SMARTYfone  Unser Onlineshop bietet Ihnen ein breites Sortiment von unterschiedlichsten Herstellern. Hauptaugenmerk liegt aber auf den Bereichen Handys und Tablets. In Europa haben wir mehr als 10000 Quadratmeter Lagerfläche.



Womöglich verwendet die 





> *moderne und angenehme Arbeitsumgebung*


 noch jemand anderes. Kuckt mal





von http://www.smartyfone.de/media/image/aboutus01.jpg

und





von
http://img.myefox.it/aboutus/aboutus02.jpg

myefox gibt es auch als .it und .es und .com

und Klagen seit 2012 gibt es auch
http://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.myefox.com

falsche Adressen in China, unauffindbar - und immer wieder eines: Ärger!

nett:
die spanische myefox.es gehört einem HerrnZh*** X***, dessen gmail.com-Mail auf den Namen "Aukey.domain" lautet. Und was sehe ich da nach etwas Suche?

Ein Bild unter aukeys.com
http://aukeys.com/templates/aukey/images/training2.jpg





Bei myefox.it gibt es das Bild auch
http://www.myefox.es/images/aboutus05.jpg

und bei smartyfone.de darf es auch nicht fehlen
http://www.smartyfone.de/media/image/aboutus02.jpg

aukeys ist die
Aukey Business Co.,Ltd in China
http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=183533976

und da taucht der Name des Inhabers der myefox.it auf. Scheint also doch irgendwo einen Zusammenhang zu geben.

Aukeys hat einen "German support"
http://cn.linkedin.com/pub/jane-yao/44/846/729

zur Aukey gehört auch eine Seite Bellelily.com der Aukeys - die derzeit weiter leitet zu einem deutsch gehaltenen Shoppingportal unter vessos.com

die gehört wieder dem Herrn von myefox und man landet dann z.B. hier
http://www.echte-abzocke.de/computer-internet/1674-paypal-macht-es-sich-und-leicht.html

der Beschwerdeführer offenbart zwar erschreckend geringe soziale Kompetenz, aber es deutet an, dass es da seit Jahren Probleme gibt, u.a. über myefox.de

und wem gehört die?
derzeit einer Limited aus München (Amalienstrasse 71) und einem admin aus Bratislava... (Das sind aber Domainhändler), zuvor einem der schon genannten chinesischen Namen. Bevor es endgültig zu viel wird: Viel Spass dem eifrigen Ermittler, der, qualifiziert durch sein Informatikstudium, in diesem Verhau zu ermitteln versucht...


----------

